# Dermatologist recommended products



## lavender (Aug 10, 2006)

For those who have seen a dermatologist before, what are the skin products he/she has recommended for you?

Cleanser ?

Moisturizer ?

Topical treatment ?

Anything else ?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 10, 2006)

My sister went to a dermatologist and she recommended that she use Proactiv and Bare Minerals. Her skin is soo much better now.It worked for her.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 10, 2006)

cetaphil's always recommended!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 10, 2006)

I haven't been to a dermatologist yet, but I really want to go and see what they would recommend for me.


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 10, 2006)

Dove Beauty Bar is also quite frequently recommended. The sensitive version is good for drier skins - I have combination skin that isn't sensitive and I use the original bar.


----------



## Hinna (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* Dove Beauty Bar is also quite frequently recommended. The sensitive version is good for drier skins - I have combination skin that isn't sensitive and I use the original bar. Where do you purchase this from? I couldnt find anything on the Dove website that is actually called Beauty Bar. I really want to try it.


----------



## CamaroChick (Aug 10, 2006)

The one dermatologist that I really trusted recommended Cetaphil.


----------



## CarolAZ (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* cetaphil's always recommended! Agreeing with Jennifer. One derma. I saw recommended Cetaphil as a cleanser also.
CarolAZ


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Hinna* Where do you purchase this from? I couldnt find anything on the Dove website that is actually called Beauty Bar. I really want to try it. It's just a regular dove bar - many call it soap but it's not, it's really gentle and won't dry out your skin here's the link (just click on Cleansing products and you'll see a link for the bars):
http://www.dove.co.uk/uk_en/

You can buy them at Boots, Superdrug, Bodycares, any Supermarket, any pharmacist that may be local.

hope that helps!


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's a pic for you hun!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 10, 2006)

I've never been to a dermatologist, so I can't answer that. My sister went to one, and she was given a topical cream for on the spot treatments. She then switched to ProActiv before she realized her skin problems were all stress related!


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 11, 2006)

Cetaphil,Renova, Kinerase, and Prevage. I only use the first 3. Renova is a line-diminishing form of Retinol, which can be drying, so I use/alternate the moisturizer Kinerase with it


----------



## ivette (Aug 11, 2006)

my derm recomended the following:

neutragena face wash, cleocin t lotion, erythromin 2% swabs, oral antibiotic for acne,

cllindimycin swabs, benzoyl peroxide 10%, and triamcinolone acetonide ointment 0.1%


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 11, 2006)

My dermatologist recommended Cetaphil also.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 11, 2006)

I have never been one but my cousin is a dermatologist and she recommends to her patients Cetaphil.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Aug 11, 2006)

My dermatologist recommended CereVe. It's a lot like cetaphil but since I'm not a fan of that I didn't like CereVe.


----------



## Hinna (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* It's just a regular dove bar - many call it soap but it's not, it's really gentle and won't dry out your skin here's the link (just click on Cleansing products and you'll see a link for the bars):
http://www.dove.co.uk/uk_en/

You can buy them at Boots, Superdrug, Bodycares, any Supermarket, any pharmacist that may be local.

hope that helps!

Ooh, thankyou! I'll be picking that up tomorrow. Hope I love it as much as you do


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Hinna* Ooh, thankyou! I'll be picking that up tomorrow. Hope I love it as much as you do  You're welcome Hinna! Its one of those products that either works for you or doesnt, if it does you'll love it!
I will warn you that at first i got a few pimples round my chin for the first week or so but I have really smooth soft skin now, I'd say to try for a month to see whether it's worked for you or not.

Also use a moisturiser that you love too and you're away! Good luck and let me know how you get on!


----------



## Becka (Aug 11, 2006)

GREAT thread Lavender!!!! I am really interested in everyone's responses


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 11, 2006)

Over the years I've had dermatologist to recommend Aveeno, Dove and Cetaphil products.


----------



## Hinna (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* You're welcome Hinna! Its one of those products that either works for you or doesnt, if it does you'll love it!
I will warn you that at first i got a few pimples round my chin for the first week or so but I have really smooth soft skin now, I'd say to try for a month to see whether it's worked for you or not.

Also use a moisturiser that you love too and you're away! Good luck and let me know how you get on!

So i bought this ... do you use it to remove eye make-up too?
I just washed my whole face with it, removed all make-up, not a trace left. My eyes stung slightly tho - is it ok to use it in that area or should i use a seperate eye make-up remover first do you think? I mean, i just repeatedly rinsed with cold water and they are ok now, i was just wondering what you do? Other than that, im liking the clean feeling. Skin feels soft, a little tight but i'll see how i go


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Hinna* So i bought this ... do you use it to remove eye make-up too?
I just washed my whole face with it, removed all make-up, not a trace left. My eyes stung slightly tho - is it ok to use it in that area or should i use a seperate eye make-up remover first do you think? I mean, i just repeatedly rinsed with cold water and they are ok now, i was just wondering what you do? Other than that, im liking the clean feeling. Skin feels soft, a little tight but i'll see how i go 

Hi Hinna 
I use eye makeup remover before washing my face with the Dove but if I'm in the shower I'll just use it to remove my eye make up too. Just be careful not to open your eyes if you do use it to take off your eye makeup or yes, it will sting like crazy because of the perfume in it.

My skin feels tight after washing with it too but then it feels tight after washing with anything, I just make sure to always use a good moisturiser after. I love Olay Complete Care with SPF 15 and I don't have any breakouts or dry patches either.

let me know how you get on and if you have any questions you can PM me if you like!


----------



## rfilippo (Aug 18, 2006)

Sun block Anthelios SPF 60 My Derm sells it in her office. It's not FDA approved here in the US. You can get it online at the Canadian Pharmacy. I use the tinted one for my face. It's the best sun protection you can find.

She also recommends the whole line of Exuviance CoverBlend Skin care and make up. My favorite product is the concealer. It goes on smooth it doesn't crease and has SPF 15.





R.filippo


----------



## Sassyangel26 (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad to be hearing Cetaphil is being recommended a lot, I'm using the cleanser right now, I can't wait until my doctor can refer me a dermatologist to find out what the heck is wrong with my skin!!


----------



## Shasta (Aug 20, 2006)

I went to see a Derm and she didnt really recommend any type of skin care cleansers. She just told me to find one I like. ?!?!?!


----------



## Sassyangel26 (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Shasta* I went to see a Derm and she didnt really recommend any type of skin care cleansers. She just told me to find one I like. ?!?!?! That's silly! I hope that doesn't happen to me when I finally get to see one. What was the point of going if they can't recommend what to use?


----------



## Hinna (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* Hi Hinna 
I use eye makeup remover before washing my face with the Dove but if I'm in the shower I'll just use it to remove my eye make up too. Just be careful not to open your eyes if you do use it to take off your eye makeup or yes, it will sting like crazy because of the perfume in it.

My skin feels tight after washing with it too but then it feels tight after washing with anything, I just make sure to always use a good moisturiser after. I love Olay Complete Care with SPF 15 and I don't have any breakouts or dry patches either.

let me know how you get on and if you have any questions you can PM me if you like!

I really like this! I've been away for a week down near London to be trained for my new job - i used it every morning and night and my skin is totally clear at the moment. I got a few spots as well on the first two days, but they were very small. I just steamed my face, and they left no scars. Were gone straight away. Very happy with this product, and the price makes it all the more appealing! Yay  xx


----------



## icon (Aug 26, 2006)

Cetaphil cleanser is the only commercial brand she recommends... the rest are toners and creams the she formulated


----------



## pixiestick (Mar 2, 2007)

I had ezcema on the palms of my feet and hands and my dermatologist told me to use Dove soap for Sensitive skin. I was skeptical, because I've had problems with eczema for 44 yrs and nothing seemed to work.

To my surprise and extreme delight, the rashes have clear up and are completely gone. I never realized how truly sensitive my skin was. I hope it stays this way! (it's been a year so far)

If you have dry or sensitive skin,(or eczema) this product is a must.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 2, 2007)

When I first 35, I met my Dermatologist. I had very oily skin and lots of cystic acne.

And I had lots of scarring and pockmarks. He put me on antibiotics, topical clydamincin, and back on Stievaa Vitamin A acid gel - Canada's version of Retin A.

He refered me to a plastic surgeon for dermabrasion.

Since I couldn't be on Accutane around surgery, or right after so I put it off.

I had the dermabrasion and stayed on antibiotics for 9 months.

Once skin was healed from surgery, went on two rounds of Accutane, stopped the antibiotics, and resumed using Stievaa Vitamin A acid Gel.

Today, my skin is still oily but not too bad.

The Stievaa Vit A acid gel keeps most of the acne away and helps with wrinkles as well. I also use Neo Medrol, prescription. I apply directly on cystic acne that occasionally arises.

My dermatologist recommends any gentle liquid cleanser like Cetaphil.

He doesn't like bar soap because the wax can clog pores.

He likes plain Vaseline as a moisturizer.

Wash face, and apply a thin amount over damp skin.

Topical treatments - Stievaa Vitamin A acid gel (Retin A), Neo Medrol, Clandimicin lotion. All for acne purposes.

Accutane for cystic acne - he told me he has a male client in his 70's and a lady client in her 60's so it is not necessarily a young person's medication.

Hope my information helps


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're welcome Hinna! Its one of those products that either works for you or doesnt, if it does you'll love it!
I will warn you that at first i got a few pimples round my chin for the first week or so but I have really smooth soft skin now, I'd say to try for a month to see whether it's worked for you or not.

Also use a moisturiser that you love too and you're away! Good luck and let me know how you get on!

So is it like the first time i use Dove soap i m almost garaunteed to get a few pimples until i get used to it ??


----------



## pinkeeh (Mar 3, 2007)

cleanser: cetaphil

moisturizer: neutrogena/almay (with SPF)


----------



## teleigh (Mar 19, 2007)

cetaphil and aquaphor


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 20, 2007)

This is what my dermatologist recommended for me several years ago -- I have very oily skin prone to clogged pores (but not true acne), so his advice was focused on keeping my skin clean and my pores unclogged:


Prescriptives makeup -- he swore that this was THE only brand that was truly noncomedogenic (won't clog pores). This was before the popularity of mmu though... 
Cleanser: Dove Beauty Bar or Cetaphil Bar Soap, used with a Buf Puf sponge (this both cleanses and exfoliates) 
He also gave me a list of shampoos that were noncomedogenic, but the only one I can remember is Herbal Essence. He said all conditioners clog your pores though. 
He also tried various prescriptions until we found a combo that worked: Tazorac and Clindagel 
Clinac OC to prevent shine during the day -- however it didn't do anything for me.
 There is more info he told me in my notepad, since there's a lot more to keeping your skin clear than just using the right products...


----------



## beautynista (Mar 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I first 35, I met my Dermatologist. I had very oily skin and lots of cystic acne.And I had lots of scarring and pockmarks. He put me on antibiotics, topical clydamincin, and back on Stievaa Vitamin A acid gel - Canada's version of Retin A.

He refered me to a plastic surgeon for dermabrasion.

Since I couldn't be on Accutane around surgery, or right after so I put it off.

I had the dermabrasion and stayed on antibiotics for 9 months.

Once skin was healed from surgery, went on two rounds of Accutane, stopped the antibiotics, and resumed using Stievaa Vitamin A acid Gel.

Today, my skin is still oily but not too bad.

The Stievaa Vit A acid gel keeps most of the acne away and helps with wrinkles as well. I also use Neo Medrol, prescription. I apply directly on cystic acne that occasionally arises.

My dermatologist recommends any gentle liquid cleanser like Cetaphil.

He doesn't like bar soap because the wax can clog pores.

He likes plain Vaseline as a moisturizer.

Wash face, and apply a thin amount over damp skin.

Topical treatments - Stievaa Vitamin A acid gel (Retin A), Neo Medrol, Clandimicin lotion. All for acne purposes.

Accutane for cystic acne - he told me he has a male client in his 70's and a lady client in her 60's so it is not necessarily a young person's medication.

Hope my information helps

Definitely helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 20, 2007)

After my last visit to my derm, I've come to the conclusion that I knew more about my skin than she did! Ah!!

My derm tends to push the same products on me each and every visit. Although I keep telling her my skin is now better mostly because of my own findings and research.

Anyway, these are the products she recommends to me. My skin does not like them however these may work for others:

*Cetaphil cleanser*

*Spectro Gel*

*Dove*

*Cover FX makeup*

*ALMAY makeup*

My derm also recommended the following and these helped me tremendously:

*Neostrata Toning Solution 8%*

*Neostrata creams and lotions 8%*

*BP 5%*

*Neutrogena Fresh Foaming cleanser*


----------

